Ask HN: Why is HN Christmas theme using the deprecated font tag? - dan-silver
======
overgard
ASK OP: is your life significantly improved if they use a proper standards
compliant tag for their festive buttons, or did you just think picking a nerd
fight on christmas was just an awesome thing to do?

~~~
salmonet
Excellent question that gets right to the crux of the issue

------
jklein11
Because it works.

~~~
lemcoe9
I like this response.

------
noonespecial
Its not deprecated. Its... traditional!

~~~
brudgers
And a memorable sunset.

------
dang
Every day is Christmas when it comes to HN using the font tag.

------
tvanantwerp
Today is the first day I've looked at the HTML for Hacker News. I feel like
I've stepped into a time machine.

~~~
iso8859-1
Goes to show that you can be mobile friendly even with table based layouts!
This is one argument against that I heard.

~~~
stephenr
I'd hardly call hacker news "mobile friendly". It's almost a cruel joke how
unfriendly it is on mobile devices.

------
pavornyoh
I logged in and saw the red and got scared. I thought I was banned for a
minute there. But it works.. I like it :)

~~~
apryldelancey
I thought the same thing!

